# Question re pregnant feral mom cat



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a pregnant somewhat-feral mom cat who has been hanging around for a while being fed and watered twice a day. She has been brought onto the covered back deck during rainy days, cold snowy days, etc. so she's familiar with Murphy and Grey who also like to spend lots of time on the deck in the summer time. They all get along fine. I would easily take her in as one of our own except we already have four furballs. :luv

Mom cat (Cleo) had one litter earlier in the spring and her kittens were sadly killed by, I'm sure, a critter who got to them because they were too young to scatter. I don't want to go through that again. It was heart-wrenching and I literally haven't had time or the funds to get her spayed. 

Can I safely bring her onto the deck for the duration of her pregnancy and trust that my guys will leave her and her kittens alone when they're born? I feel I can; I guess I just need a little reassurance.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Maybe. Depending on how far along she is, though, it might be better to take her in to abort the litter and get her spayed.


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Jacq said:


> Maybe. Depending on how far along she is, though, it might be better to take her in to abort the litter and get her spayed.


Thanks. I never thought about that. That might be the wiser tthing to do as opposed to bringing more kittens into the world.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Agree with Jacq. Many vets/spay-neuter clinics will abort the kittens even if the mother cat is very far along if it won't jeopardize the health of the mother cat.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Jacq said:


> Maybe. Depending on how far along she is, though, it might be better to take her in to abort the litter and get her spayed.


Totally agree. Been there. It is the best thing to do.

Good luck, I hope you can find the means and help this kitty, thank you!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

I think I may have found a geat resource for you. Home | Adopt-a-Pet, Inc.

This rescue group does adoptions. low cost 
spay/neuter and works with aca to do tnr for only $35 donation for people in your ncity/town for a $35 donation. plus they try to rehome when possible. sounds a lot like the grassroots group I work with very hands on and doing what is best for each individual case as best they can.

the link goes straight to their info page woth multiple contacts. My best advice is always get help when you aren't sure what the 'best' thing to do is. and that help starts with the people and vets who deal with the very same issues daily.

Best wishes to all the ones you care for.. My 2 cents - get her locked up asap, anywhere even a bathroom -- then start making calls & for every ones safety unless they have all been in for shots keep them away from each other.
Nora


----------



## JazznMurphy (Dec 1, 2005)

Nora B said:


> I think I may have found a geat resource for you. Home | Adopt-a-Pet, Inc.
> 
> This rescue group does adoptions. low cost
> spay/neuter and works with aca to do tnr for only $35 donation for people in your ncity/town for a $35 donation. plus they try to rehome when possible. sounds a lot like the grassroots group I work with very hands on and doing what is best for each individual case as best they can.
> ...


Thanks, Nora. Tried that route over the winter. Tried and tried and tried to get them to contact me. We went there (they're local in our city) and they blew me off. Interestingly enough, when I was venting to a lady at a local pet store, she was doing the same thing I was attempting to do and was having no luck dealing with Adopt-a-pet. Lucky for her, she knew people in the business and was able to get her litter of kittens spayed and neutered at a low cost. Never could get her to divulge the name, though.

So, separately, I'm trying to get my litter (4 of them) spayed/neutered and hopefully in a forever home!


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

jazznmisha said:


> Thanks, Nora. Tried that route over the winter. Tried and tried and tried to get them to contact me. We went there (they're local in our city) and they blew me off. Interestingly enough, when I was venting to a lady at a local pet store, she was doing the same thing I was attempting to do and was having no luck dealing with Adopt-a-pet. Lucky for her, she knew people in the business and was able to get her litter of kittens spayed and neutered at a low cost. Never could get her to divulge the name, though.
> 
> So, separately, I'm trying to get my litter (4 of them) spayed/neutered and hopefully in a forever home!


ok. bummer. Step 2 contact your local alley cat allies - they always seem to have someone in the know in every locale. truth is every organization is streched beyond the max and without the promised funds couresty of ht e current economy and those holding the purse strings, money that is on the books as being in place just doesn't exisit. check the sticky at the top of this forum too.
it may seem hard core but also check with the local animal control and humane society if they know you are fighting the good fight they can sometimes hook an indivdual up to a low cost option through their own systems.....even if it isn't really 'policy'
Nora


----------

